
Submissions about the Apple backtax ruling - CarolineW
Big news - many submissions about the ruling on Apple backtaxes.  Here are some of the them.
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12387876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12387876)
: 5 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388164)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388411)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388601)
: 72 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388605)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388619)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388620)
: 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388648)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12389006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12389006)

